# NW PA snow belt capitol - Bengalzvag stainless 2yd v box for sale



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I picked up this v box last summer and now don't need it. Yes they are still made in upstate NY. 10hp Briggs, in cab controls, I re-wired every wire and connection with high grade wire and the connections, (about 600 bucks in materials). Runs just fine, the guy I bought it from put bearings, new drag chain on a season before I bought it, also has 2 new, very bright LED work lights (2700 lumen ea.) Engine was serviced completely before storage. Located in Erie PA, can load. 2500.00 Can text pics if interested


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

We need pics of this mythical beast !


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

leigh said:


> We need pics of this mythical beast !


I'd be glad to send you pics, just message me your number so I can text them to you. Honestly, not going to go through the hassle of downloading, re sizing etc. to have on here.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You don't have 5 min to spare??


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

WIPensFan said:


> You don't have 5 min to spare??


No I don't and if your not interested then don't worry about it!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian Young said:


> No I don't and if your not interested then don't worry about it!


It's so easy to do, and would get you more interest. You're undervaluing the power of a picture directly on your listing. Take care.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brian Young said:


> I'd be glad to send you pics, just message me your number so I can text them to you. Honestly, not going to go through the hassle of downloading, re sizing etc. to have on here.


Fyi...the new software makes it very easy to upload pics, no resizing needed.


----------

